# Router plate drill template for Triton TRA001?



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anybody have a template to drill a router plate for the Triton TRA001. The router doesnt come with a template and I cant seem to find one online.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Take the base off the router & use it as your template.


----------

